# His Dog Bites Him When They Play



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

He said it is a cross between a chihuahua and a rat and when they play the dog starts growling and tries to bite him. Time for a new dog?


----------



## Linda (Nov 13, 2020)

He?  Who is he?  Is this a person you know or something you saw on TV or what?  Is there a link we can go to?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> He said it is a cross between a chihuahua and a rat and when they play the dog starts growling and tries to bite him. Time for a new dog?


Had a wolf pup that would do that.
Those little teeth are sharp!


----------

